# Who do you think will win Wimbledon Gentlemen's Singles?



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

I hate these Sunday breaks. I want tennis in the morning!!! And so do my rabbits. 

But since we have it, I thought it might be fun to see who everybody thinks is going to win, now that three rounds have been completed. Will do the ladies in a sec. 

Since there can only be 15 options to a poll and there are 16 players remaining, I had to leave out one. I hope I didn't upset any Ivan Dodig fans out there!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Djokovic (much as I'd like it to be Murray.)

We took a straw poll of this question at our dance last night, and the verdict was unanimous in favour of 'The Joker'. What a power house the man is.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Murray is through to the Quarter Finals, but I daren't hope, not really...!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Ingenue said:


> Murray is through to the Quarter Finals, but I daren't hope, not really...!


Go on ... it's just a matter of B E L I E F as all the commentators keep saying.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Bernard Tomic (AUS)- I'm voting for next year


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Amazing matches today. Looks like we are all alive in our poll here, except for one who picked Tomic. 
Djokovic vs. Murray for the Trophy. wow. The Brits will be all over Henman Hill (or is it "Murray Mound"?) going crazy. Get your popcorn ready.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Pyotr said:


> Amazing matches today. Looks like we are all alive in our poll here, except for one who picked Tomic.
> Djokovic vs. Murray for the Trophy. wow. The Brits will be all over Henman Hill (or is it "Murray Mound"?) going crazy. Get your popcorn ready.


Popcorn? This is Britain. Cheese & onion crisps, per-lease!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Well, I was right. Murray came through and in straight sets!

We need a whole herd of flying pigs now:









Well done Murray!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

My husband has that very irritating habit of being right... 

But on this occasion, I'll let it pass!


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Amazing. Hell freezes over... a brit wins wimbledon!!!!

I recorded it earlier and just finished watching it. Taggart picked it. Of all the votes for the mens and womens matches, only one winner. Congrats.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

No need to vote now!

Well done Andy!


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

are any of the really gentlemen?


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Well, that's going to really frustrate the blancmanges


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2013)

Enjoyed the match - what I saw of it - and am pleased that Murray won. But the hype.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Moving on...


----------

